# Going to stiff boots from soft plus over obsessive on heel lift?



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Get into a riding stance and do the movements like what you do on the board. If I try to stand on my tiptoes in my boots, I'll get a little lift - and I mean a LITTLE...nothing close to 1/2 inch. But when I'm doing the normal things I do on my board, I don't get anything. I went from soft and worn in (to almost mushy) 32 Groomers to med-stiff 32 Binary Boas and I looove the difference in feel and response. Great support when leaning into turns (especially toe side) - much better than the old boots which would sink in a bit. I have more confidence knowing they will give me the response and support I need...while also not feeling like my feet are in concrete. With the boas, I can custom-fit the amount of flex I want based on how much I tighten the two zones. But I didn't feel like I needed to relearn anything at all. Just had to tweak a few things, nothing crazy.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Idk man. I don't get any heel lift in my Deeluxe, and that's without beeing strapped in. I guess some you could live with but 1/2 inch is a lot.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I also do not get any heel lift at all with my flow talon. When I lean forward past the ankle flex of the boot, the heel of the boot comes off the ground. When I lean back, my toes come off the ground.


----------



## Lewis (Jan 18, 2015)

I found I got a little heel lift when pushing it on the toe edge on my Burton Ambush boots this year but nothing compared to what I got when I tried some ThirtyTwo Lash boots. 

I did also wonder whether it would change once they are worn in or whether I must just have thin ankles? 

Either way they are the best boots I have ever had so getting there.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

God I hate boots. I've found theyre the most difficult part to really dial in. I've gone through 3 pairs in the past 2 years b/c I've been searching for the right ones.

That sounds like a lot of heel lift. Maybe try C/J-bars and stack 'em on each other.

Stiffer boots - at least for me - go though longer break in period. I started the season out with brand new, stiffer boots (32 Tm-Twos), I've got just over 12 days in so far and they are JUST starting to be comfortable. Had them heat molded and everything.

BUT keep in mind everyone's feet are different.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

sheepstealer said:


> God I hate boots. I've found theyre the most difficult part to really dial in. I've gone through 3 pairs in the past 2 years b/c I've been searching for the right ones.
> 
> That sounds like a lot of heel lift. Maybe try C/J-bars and stack 'em on each other.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Been through quite a few boots over the years myself. Boot fitting slowly becomes a an acquired skill.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm not sure if half an inch was correct but hard to quantify.

It may have been a false alarm... I tried them on again and really cranked on the inner lacing and got it down to pretty much zero lift at all. Just have to find the boundary between having no heel lift but avoiding overtightening/cutting off circulation.

Is it alright to crank the liner? didn't want to break the lace loops but equally don't want heel lift.
It feels like as they're new boots it takes a bit more to squeeze the ankle harness of the ions around the stiff padding and firmly around my foot.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey guys. Sorry but I gotta ask to ease my concerns RE buyers remorse.
So how do you actually assess heel lift?

If I get into riding stance and rock toes to heel, no lift at all. Just trying to stand on my tiptoes minimal-no lift also (just brings the heel of the boot up once I get past the boots flex). 

However... If I stand up tall on the balls of my feet with a fair amount of upward pressure and knees locked out I can get a fair amount of lift. Especially by wiggling my heel from side to side. I feel like this isn't an accurate representation of riding and that most peoples boots would do the same but I just gotta check. 

I will then leave you all in peace :hairy:


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

They'll probably be okay, but I laced up my boots and tried the same and couldn't force any heel lift no matter what I did. My boots are also some of the softest out there, Vans Mantra, and are 2 seasons old(40-50days riding) so they are completely molded to my feet.

When you're carving hard on the toeside and hitting some chop you might get some heel lift with them, or the strap on your bindings might crush your boot just enough to get rid of the slop. Sheepstealer has the right idea, if the boots feel great otherwise, just add a bit of foam around the top of your ankle to help lock your heel down. It's alright to make the liner tight, but you shouldn't be cranking on it like you would tightening the outer laces on a boot.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

U tried them out in your binders on your board? Do some some carpet surfing. Use different adjustments in your boot laces and binding straps. People seem to get their boots and/or bindings too tight when their playing around in their living room.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

SGboarder said:


> Impossible to tell for certain over the internet, but it sure sounds like those boots are not a good fit for you.


That's what i'm worried about... can't return them though as removed tags/used briefly.

I just noted when I remove the liners theres Velcro bits over each ankle on the inside of the shell. Is this for J-bars? If so, why the foooodge didn't burton supply some with the boot. Could have been a massive help!

EDIT: I'm going away to alpes tomorrow for a week and am stuck with these boots. The only shop near me sells these:
http://www.ldmountaincentre.com/sno...nce-tuning-c25/padding-l-shape-5-piece-p14302

Do you think they'd be any use?


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm assuming nobody does but just incase anyone cares...
You were all totally right. Much as I didn't want to admit it since I was stuck with them... once I started riding they were terrible. Heel was slopping around and meant that they were also super uncomfortable.

Ended up having to buy some northwave decade's out here instead which have been loads better. Maybe burton isn't for me.
Next step is to try and find somewhere to try on deluxe or salomon as they're about the only brand I haven't tried!


----------

